# A question about a Vivaldi concerto



## iloveikea (Oct 7, 2016)

Does anyone happen to know the name of a Vivaldi concerto for violin which opens with six eight notes in the sequence e5, a5, a5, a5 in the solo section? Thank you alot in advance.

I am sorry that I did not see the sub-forum. Could the moderators please move the thread there?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

iloveikea said:


> Does anyone happen to know the name of a Vivaldi concerto for violin which opens with six eight notes in the sequence e5, a5, a5, a5 in the solo section? Thank you alot in advance.
> 
> I am sorry that I did not see the sub-forum. Could the moderators please move the thread there?


It is difficult to understand your description.

BTW whar about op. 3 no.6 in a-minor?


----------



## iloveikea (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes, I think you are right. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another problem solved.


----------

